# Here Be Dragons!



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

These are for my Halloween party this year I'm doing a medieval theme this year and these guys are my dragon hatchlings.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

they look awesome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

One more to give you an idea of their size. Thanks for looking.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

those are too cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the grin on the face of the blue & gold one - he looks delightfully mischievous


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhhh... those are too cute! Good lookin son as well!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice i like the colors on the blue one the best


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone..they look better in person really, my camera bleeds out the colors for some reason..but I like the blue one best as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, now I'm jealous!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing - well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Cerinad, those dragons are fantastic! I love the colors and the wings look as if they could start flapping any minute. They are so cool!!! Thanks for sharing! (and I positively LOVE that the old map makers used that slogan on the old maps....it gives me chills...)


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, these guys were alot easier than I thought to make..I did all three of these in three days, could've done them in two if not for drying times. I appreciate all of the positive feedback.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! Great job on all of em!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

those are really cool. I really like them


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fun little creatures. They turned out very well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a nice collection (just what do you call a group of dragons?). Nice job. Don't trust that blue and gold one, she has an evil grin.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks.. goodness I can't believe all the compliments.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love those guys! Nice job! I wish I had the talent to make something like that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

cerinad said:


> Thanks, these guys were alot easier than I thought to make..I did all three of these in three days, could've done them in two if not for drying times.


It would have taken me three weeks just to figure out what I was doing!:googly:



Lunatic said:


> I love those guys! Nice job! I wish I had the talent to make something like that.


^^ This! They look great!


----------

